# Very disappointed in Dow Pastureguard



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Well I wanted to frost seed some clover this winter so I needed some weed control with no residual. Had the local ag co-op cone out with the spray truck. The main thing I was trying to kill was Ironweed and Spiny Amaranth, there was in addition a few cockleburrs and ragweed. Got the cockleburrs killed, a small percentage of the ragweed, and I dont think I even made a dent in the main two.

These were young tender plants, regrowth after mowing about 7 weeks earlier. About 16 in tall. With all the rain we have had they were green and plump, not dry and tough. No rain for a couple days sfter spraying. Dew was off.

It just didnt work. I didnt expect to kill everything, but I at least expected some suppression. Complete waste of money. Guess Ill just spot spray with gly or maybe grazon.

This is supposedly the best thing Dow makes without a residual. After two weeks, so far it looks safe to spray on your garden.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Sounds like your coop did a poor job. Pint and half an acre shoulda done it. Guess no way of knowing if they applied it correctly. 15gallon an acre is best too.

I used that product quite a bit and have had excellent results.

Was it windy or raining wheb it was applied?


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Well I think they said it was 1.25 per acre, with sorme 24d as well. Conditions were good, no rain. Wasnt totally calm but not real windy Im not seeing spotty performance like you might expect if wind gusts blew some of it away...no where on this 40+ acre field looks like it got sprayed at least as far as ironweed and amaranth is concerned. It did get the burrs.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Plants are much harder to kill after mowing and regrowth. I know this is suggested in many instances for use with several herbicides, but it is my experience that it just seems to make them that much harder to kill.

Brash (dicamba/2-4d) does a excellent job and the residual is just a few weeks. There are others also that does not have a long waiting period.

Were you going to frost seed after the first of the year?

Regards, Mike


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

First off why would you mix 24d with pastureguard. With that alone happening i question how well they mixed and applied it. I have had great success with pastureguard. Even this summer when we were so very dry. Also did they even use a surfactant? Sounds more like it was just a load of 24d. Never hired a coop to spray for me as they are crazy high around here for applying and chemical cost but i guess you could complain. I was talking to a fow rep a while back and he took a phone call for someone that the coop sprayed a product and it didnt work and he was going to cover reappling it.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

In cooler weather its going to take a while to work. I sprayed some roundup 5 days ago and its just starting to whilt. We have had highs in the upper 50s past few days with drizzle. But a slow kill is a better kill.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

My bet is coop did something wrong. We tried to hire out our spraying when we still raised row crops first year went great second year complete disaster. Coop said they sprayed 175 acres but we only bought corn for 150 acres . Didn’t take long to figure out they sprayed 25 acres twice and stunted the heck out of that corn. Just my experience.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I sprayed over 100 acres of cow and horse pastures for some friends this year with pastureguard and it did an excellent job.....couldn't be more satisfied with the kill. Sprayed at 1.5 pints per acre with surfactant and 15 gallons of water per ace. Target weeds were horsenettle, yellow crownbeard, dewberry briars, and spiny amaranth. All of it had been bushhogged and had anywhere from 6-8 weeks of regrowth prior to spraying. Some of it was sprayed in mid August after a June bushhogging and what had already been bushhogged for a second time this season in early August we waited until mid September to spray. Excellent kills both times.

Your coop did something wrong. I would be doing some major complaining.....pastureguard isn't a cheap product to be spraying.

Hayden


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Im going to ask them exactly how they set it up. Sounds like something isnt right if yall are getting great results. I needed to knock these weeds down begore frost seeding this winter so I was pretty disappointed it didnt get em.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I can say I mowed the spiny amaranth here in the back pasture and it came back with vengeance. I was spraying fence rows with clarity and 24D. I had the same results with the spiny amaranth here the herbicide didn't even phase it. Scary to say the least. I'm going to let die off the winter and it'll get mowed again soon as it comes out next year try to hit it


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Pasturegard is my #1 herbicide. Expensive, but effective and has a short spray to harvest interval too.

However, it has a lengthy plantback restriction, so if your seeding, you might reference the label.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

KYhaymaker said:


> Well I wanted to frost seed some clover this winter so I needed some weed control with no residual. Had the local ag co-op cone out with the spray truck. The main thing I was trying to kill was Ironweed and Spiny Amaranth, there was in addition a few cockleburrs and ragweed. Got the cockleburrs killed, a small percentage of the ragweed, and I dont think I even made a dent in the main two.
> 
> These were young tender plants, regrowth after mowing about 7 weeks earlier. About 16 in tall. With all the rain we have had they were green and plump, not dry and tough. No rain for a couple days sfter spraying. Dew was off.
> 
> ...


I am little confused not sure ? Pasturegard would have Triclopyr. That has a very favorable grazing restriction . But I believe you would have a residual with a planting restriction??


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

endrow said:


> I am little confused not sure ? Pasturegard would have Triclopyr. That has a very favorable grazing restriction . But I believe you would have a residual with a planting restriction??


 Triclopyr does not have a long lasting residual like picloram or aminopyalid. The pastureguard label states that legumes can be planted a month after spraying. I have planted soybeans a month after spraying triclopyr (remedy ultra) on a field to kill blackberry briars.

Hayden


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

If you were just going after weeds not brush fluroxypyr alone would have worked just as well. Fluroxypyr would be vista. Pasturguard is vista and remedy. 
I havr been mixing my own pastureguard with generic fluroxypyr and triclopyr. Even had very good kill on prickly pear cactus.

Fluroxypyr is what kills so good but i think the triclopyr helps with big woody brush. Like i have sprayed some large(15-20) foot tall huisache and mesquite trees with a handgun and have had pretty good kill 85% about which i consider good with the size of plant. Have done about 50 acres of big "trees" that i could barley drive thru and around. Need to reapplyand hope to knock them out 100%. 
I need to just spray a load of fluroxypyr and compair. On cactus i had about 400 plants per acre of pricklypear cactus and sprayed with fluroxypyr and had about a 99% killin 40 acres. Maybe not as good as tordon22k but i needed a product without picloram. 
Recently went to an ag extension field day about cactus control and dow is going to release a new product for cactus soon and its fluroxypyr and picloram. I asked the dow rep why vista (fluroxypyr) is not sold or marketed much and i got no awnser.

I could be wrong but its my thought that fluroxypyr works by leaf absorbtion and triclopyr works by the cambium layer so not 100% sure about this but it seems it would have to be sprayed on the trunk/stem that doesnt have too.much bark to penetrate.

Maybe someone smarter than me can explain this to me.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I have used contract sprayers for almost 20 years for convenience and expertise. But the last couple of years the service has been spotty. I know the spray owners pretty well and they are really struggling to find and keep qualified operators/drivers.

If you get a good driver, it works well. If you get a bad driver....????? That is the main reason I recently bought a boom sprayer. I really did not want to do the bigger fields myself, but I just got tired of being pushed off from good weather forecasts and dealing with the questionable drivers.

I am in KY too, and I wanted to spray a few fields yet this fall, but the temps have dropped to 55f high and very light frost 2 or 3 nights, plus lots of rain on the warmer days, so I think my window has closed.

Not to hitchhike, but I wonder if spraying at temps in the 50's and after a frost is of any value at all?


----------

